# My pacman!



## chase thorn (Nov 23, 2011)

here is my 16 year old pacman! i thought he would like to be seen by you all.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow amazing, I had no idea a frog would or could live for 16 years! He's a cute little chubby dude!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 23, 2011)

He's a big boy, I like the little specks of green...


----------



## Utah Lynn (Nov 23, 2011)

Cute. I never realized a frog could live so long. Good job.


----------



## chase thorn (Nov 23, 2011)

he is a record as my dad and i say! he is about the size of an upside down cereal bowl if that gives you an idea on size! he is old but hasn't slowed down much at all!


----------



## ascott (Nov 23, 2011)

Once I realized his butt was not his head and vice versa LOL I realized he is a pretty awesome looking dude....very nice....I love frogs and toads....texas bullfrogs are one of my favs, love their mating songs.....


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd love to see more pictures. That is one amazing frog.


----------



## chase thorn (Nov 23, 2011)

ill get better quality ones!


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Nov 23, 2011)

Can we see a pic of your enclosure!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 23, 2011)

16, man.


----------



## chase thorn (Nov 23, 2011)

he was in his feeding tank. i will post a picture of his 10gal tank sometime soon!


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 23, 2011)

That big and are you sure he's a he? I have one that looks almost like yours but still small. My wife named him Jellybean..lol. I used to have 2 other pacman's in the past but ended up getting rid of them . My very 1st one stayed an awesome green all the time. He was my fav too.


----------



## chase thorn (Nov 23, 2011)

hes a he! he is just on the heavy side 

i would hate to see how big he would be if female


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 23, 2011)

Pac Mans are adorable and chubby.


----------



## chase thorn (Nov 23, 2011)

well i have heard the only way to tell the sex is to hear if it croaks.. as in males do this.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 23, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> well i have heard the only way to tell the sex is to hear if it croaks.. as in males do this.



And by the color of the underthroat also. Males have a much darker underthroat then the female.


----------

